# Bought my first centerfire rifle today



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

I took my wife to the WAC show today to look at rifles. She picked up an Auto Ordnance M1 Carbine, aimed it at the ceiling, and started smiling. It's now nestled into its gun case and ready for a trip to the range later today.

Thanks to everyone for your advice and help. I think this is going to be a lot of fun to play with.

EDITED: Strangely, the fact that it's not an EBR was a contributing factor. Unless Congress decides to go after ALL semiautomatic rifles, this one should be safe-ish. It certainly doesn't look as scary as an AR-15 or .50 BMG.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimage


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats, but .....


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those 30 carbines are fun to shoot. Can't wait to see pics <hint>


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> Bought my _*wife her*_ first centerfire rifle today


Fixed it for you.

:smt082

I love shooting my Inland M1 carbine. You'll enjoy it when She lets you shoot _her_ rifle.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

*First Picture!*

OK, here it is on the porch. I built the bench and the deck it sits on, by the way. Someone else built the house!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's a beauty! :drooling::drooling:


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

What can I say? Plastic and metal EBRs have a certain appeal, but I am a sucker for a walnut stock.:smt1099


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

congrats


----------

